# Windows 10 (10122) Versus AMD APU Computers



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 recently had an upgrade from 10074 to 10122.

It was quickly discovered that the upgrade has an issue with computers that have AMD APU processor/graphics.

It's been suggested you remain with version 10074 for now.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like Microsoft has resolved the issue with version 10122. :up:

http://betanews.com/2015/05/22/wind...ixed-new-release-now-safe-for-all-to-install/

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I received the 10122 update yesterday. It did install correctly on my AMD Laptop (took 2.5 hrs which included download). 

So far only 2 items ran ok under 10074, but not now. 1- Logon screen splashes a picture of a river w/date & time, but doesn't light up the finger print reader, but the reader does work. 2- Pressing the start button, takes you to the start menu, but it nolonger displays your installed apps. You now have to hit a menu button located at the top left of the screen to get it to display. 

Your mileage may vary !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I pin my frequently-used and installed programs in the taskbar for quick access.

Version 10125 is supposedly out, but Microsoft hasn't released an ISO download for it yet.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I do pin most used stuff, but just saying 10074 gave you an initial list (you could expand it), but like settings will require another mouse stroke.

Maybe some body can answer this issue ?

It made no difference on my system with win every ver of wind 10, when asking to dismount a USB drive (etc), it has always came back with "The drive is busy - cannot dismount". With Win 8.1 no problem, Win 7 no problem. Could be an issue !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The final version isn't due to be released until late summer or fall, and I'm sure a number of bugs will still need to be worked out, so I don't plan on upgrading to it until after the holidays.

I wiped it out over the weekend and reinstalled Windows 7, so it's no longer available to refer to.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

